

Google Mechanical Design - bbgm
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2012/10/20/GoogleMechanicalDesign.aspx

======
Anechoic
Interesting, although the big problem with the FB datacenter ductless return
is that the noise level from the RTU will be very loud. I suppose that might
be mitigated somewhat by a) the noise from the servers themselves, and b) the
center may bot be staffed all the time.

